# Question marks "Art"



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

I love it man, people don't seem to rate digital art, but I believe its the Idea that is interesting, not the way its presented.

It funny, people I know would not accept your work because its digital art, but if you had painted the exact same image they would love it.
I find that ridiculous.

Excellent piece, loved it

G.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you for your comment =), digital art doesn't need a person to put a great amount of effort into his/her's work so it?s understandable that many will frown towards it, but with the time saved not using effort... you can get more done and try more different things... I draw for myself and so all comments are welcome, people will look at art differently and so it will get a mixed reactions.

Any how take care and thanks again.


----------

